# Are Thumbnail Poison Dart Frogs Nocturnal?



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

Are Thumbnail Poison Dart Frogs Nocturnal?

I ask because my Regular Poison Dart Frogs are always out and about during the day but at night they hide and are nowhere to be found.

My Thumbnails are the opposite. During the day they are hard to find but if I turn off the lights and come back later and turn the lights on at night they are usually visible and sitting near each other.


----------



## avlo (Apr 19, 2012)

I don't think they are, mine huner down in the same spot every night, mine have periods of activity during the day but often are active when it gets darker arounds dusk and dawn


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Whatyou are seeing is them telling you they feel more comfortable and less threatened with subdued or very low light.I call this reading the animal, and they usually will tell you what they want.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

All dendrobatids are diurnal, though some prefer mornings or evenings to hunt.

D


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

I've heard my thumbnails call at 1:30am before. I feel for me at least they prefer darkness


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

My Veraderos are out all day,though a bit more active before lunch time and after dinner time. I think billschwinn is right... Maybe you need more subdued lighting and/or possibly more plants to make them feel more secure.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

A lot of my thumbs are most active just before lights on into morning....and just before lights off til shortly after. During day they aren't as active. I think this is typical behavior for some of them.

Wake up at 2am and see if they are out....probably won't be.


----------



## trevorthetoad (Nov 5, 2012)

My Ventrimaculata are active during the day and rest inside a bromeliad at night. However, they prefer dimmer lighting and tend to hide if the lights are too bright. I've noticed that whenever I leave the lights off during the day, the male calls much more and the frogs are much more active.


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

my male veradero has his most prolific calling behavior right after the lights go out, he calls for about an hour afterward then goes to bed.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

ICS523 said:


> my male veradero has his most prolific calling behavior right after the lights go out, he calls for about an hour afterward then goes to bed.


Haha, its like a thumbnail bootie call.....lol

Its too bad you cant see them out more. If you dim the lights the plants will suffer, but then you can always replace plants. You would hate to replace the frogs if they stressed out and died over bright lighting.


----------



## morg (Jul 28, 2012)

My vents were also active pre lights until I moved them to a custom enclosure that had darkened glass on the top. I too concluded they prefer lower light environments.


----------



## Caden (Jan 9, 2010)

My imitators are out during the day and out all night. Thug life.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

mydumname said:


> A lot of my thumbs are most active just before lights on into morning....and just before lights off til shortly after. During day they aren't as active. I think this is typical behavior for some of them.
> 
> Wake up at 2am and see if they are out....probably won't be.


I've noticed the same thing. They are very active in the morning and evening, but not as much during the middle of the day. They are out, but not actively courting, calling, foraging, etc. as much. They don't do anything but sleep in brom leaves at night, though.
Bryan


----------

